# How to pick a curriculum?



## FarmFun (Jan 14, 2012)

We have three children in a small private school and are considering homeschooling starting in the fall. We are searching for curriculum and there is so much to choose from it's overwhelming. Where should we begin? We have a smart, but lazy, DS (almost 13), DS (8), and DS (5). I need a curriculum that will keep him interested and focused on school. The other two children I don't foresee any issues.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Do some research and check reviews but my biggest tip is to find out when your state conference is and go. They will have a TON of curriculum there and you will be able to physically see it all and talk to the vendors.


----------



## jcatblum (Dec 15, 2009)

I second looking for a conference in your area. Seeing curriculum in person will allow you to see what all is out there. Some areas you can get programs the whole family can use, like art, typing or spelling. (We use spelling power). 
I have a 14yr old that has since about 5th grade has been a challenge to motivate. Multiple choice things or a computer program she can click her way through are disasters! 
Biggest thing is your youngest needs most of your time, so make sure any curriculum for the others isn't gong to require hours of your time daily. You will find yourself exhausted trying to keep up.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Are you looking for an all-in-one curriculum? Personally, I would not do this (yet), because they tend to be expensive and it's your first year homeschooling. I might look into separate components until you have a feel for what you need/like/hate and how your kids learn. I don't know anyone who uses a full, all-in-one curriculum, but know a couple of people who have tried them and abandoned them before the year was out - mostly because they liked some parts of the program but not all of them, but weren't able to pick and choose.

I might think about what subjects will be hardest for you to teach and/or that will be the most challenging to get your kids to do (for me, they are writing and history...partly because they hate to write, and partly because they are the most "hands on" for me or they will be too boring). So I have to work harder on those subjects than things like math, literature, science and music.

Then get recommendations by subject for this year. After you've put in a few semesters you'll probably have a much better idea of what you really need & want.

I've never been to a conference but agree that it would be a good way to see things in person.


----------



## FarmFun (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you for all the suggestions. I did find a homeschool conference in a few months and hope to checkout different curriculums.


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

I am going to respectfully disagree with offthegrid. This is our first year of homeschooling, and we are using and loving Sonlight. Their curriculum is literature and history based. We are using their science curriculum as well. For math, we are using Math-U-See, and I really like it. As a first year homeschooler, I didn't want to add to my stress by having to piece together my curriculum. I wanted something that would tell me day-by-day what I needed to cover so that I could stay on track. I also wanted something that incorporated the Bible and a Christian worldview, and Sonlight does that for me. I have a friend who also started homeschooling her kindergartner this year using Sonlight, and since my kids are a couple of years older, she is going to buy my used curriculum each year for half price, which helps both of us.


----------



## Waiting2Retire (Jan 14, 2013)

From what I have found, every child is different and what works for one does not work for all. If your 13yo is smart but "lazy" might it really be boredom? At that age, I would strongly suggest finding what interests him, and try to bend all the subjects around that interest or interests, connect them all somehow. Homeschooling involves a lot of thinking outside the box.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

For us, the best option was to build our own curriculum based on the Trivium as outlined in The Well Trained Mind. It was logical and progressive, and didn't come with a "one size fits all X graders" attitude -- which goes directly against my theories on education.

The book is available online and at most major book sellers -- have a look -- you might find it's a better fit than a "box-o'-education".


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Canning Girl - We're using Sonlight for 7th grade for my son (American History In Depth - not sure what the core is called now because I got this 10 years ago for my daughters) and while it can be time consuming, it's amazing!! LOVE it!

I use Bob Jones for English, Saxon for Math and Apologia for science for both kids. Bob Jones history for 5th grade and the Sonlight for 7th. Reading for 5th grade is Bob Jones too and my son is reading the Sonlight books for his reading. It works out great!


----------



## jcatblum (Dec 15, 2009)

I too love sonlight, but my girls are 18 months apart & can use the same core. The OP children are all on different levels & I think sonlight would be a challenge & very expensive since multiple levels would be needed. I also used Tapestry of Grace, very similar to sonlight & more affordable in the long run. Also tried Switched on Schoolhouse (kids hated it).
All other yrs we have built our own.

IMO math & english are the 2 areas to splurge on since it is the core for everything.


----------



## FarmFun (Jan 14, 2012)

Canning Girl-I think I agree with you that being my first year I will need a step-by-step curriculum to keep me on track with three children. I would like to find a faith based curriculum and have looked at Sonlight.

Waiting2Retire-The other day I found my 13 year old reading Einstein's Book on Relativity on his kindle. I am guessing that he is bored at school. I'm pretty certain they aren't teaching that in the regular 6th grade curriculum . When it comes to math he isn't one bit interested. He doesn't do bad grade wise, but he doesn't go above and beyond.

Thanks for all the tips!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Yet another plug for Sonlight. If you have any readers, it will be an instant hit. If you have struggling readers, it might well be your solution. 
But if you have hate-to-read-ers, it might be a fight...


----------

